# It's been a long minute



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 30, 2020)

I think the last time I was able to actively post on STP was last December. I had taken my son on his first trainhopping adventure. During that adventure the screen on my laptop broke and when I was able to afford to replace it. Once it was replaced... I dunno, something else went fucky with my laptop to where only half the keyboard worked. 2020 totally fucked me up. I know its been a long minute.

Last March, due to Covid-19 I had to close the doors to my Karate Dojo. To be honest I have 86 students who pay $25.00 a month fee. This was my regular source of income. Since then I had to go back to work doing surveillance for a PI firm. Now I get off work, come home home, eat a quick dinner and sleep. Then i wake up 30 minutes before I have to leave for work. 

Friday June 26. 
It was like every other morning. Up at 5am. Jump in the shower. Around 5:20am that morning all I remember was leaning over in my chair to tie my shoes so I could leave for work at 5:30am. I woke up in the ICU with IV's in each hand and each arm. I guess when I hit the floor my dog went to my sons room and barked until he woke up. My son found me on the floor. When I woke up in the ICU, I was told I had a stoke. A blood clot was logged deep in the right side of my brain. I'm 44 fucking years old and I had a stroke???

The scary part is that during my week long stay in the hospital, all the blood tests came back good. No clotty blood. Nothing abnormal. And through all the MRI's and ultra sounds, they cannot find where this clot came from. They put me on Aspirin 325mg for a blood thinner and told me to keep regular appointments with my doctor. All I can say is that I am so greatful for my dog who saved my life. 

I am feeling back to normal tho. I cut out all fast foods and energy drinks. I just wanted to let everyone on STP that I've not abandoned STP. Just doing what I can to stay afloat and healthy. I hope to be back posting as I normally did soon. VERY SOON!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 31, 2020)

welcome back man, sorry to hear about the dojo, 2020 has been a pretty fucked up year. i hope you're feeling recovered and can avoid any further negative health impacts. good to hear from you and hope to see more of your posts soon!


----------



## croc (Aug 31, 2020)

Happy to have u back! I've always enjoyed ur post


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Sep 2, 2020)

*I was wondering what happened to you!

Thank you for the update and welcome back!

Stay away from junk food and eat clean like organic foods and reduce as much stress as you can. No, I'm not perfect but I do my best to stay away from process foods i.e. fast food, (Mickey Ds, Booger King, Toxic Bell, etc.) chips and soda. But I gotta have my wine or beer!!!

Keep us updated, okay? Yes, 2020 is a sucky year so far. Be Well!!!

CHJ*


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Sep 2, 2020)

Hope you keep well. Are you back working? Good luck.


----------



## Crazy Squirrel (Sep 5, 2020)

BradKajukenbo said:


> The scary part is that during my week long stay in the hospital, all the blood tests came back good. No clotty blood. Nothing abnormal. And through all the MRI's and ultra sounds, they cannot find where this clot came from.



My mom recently had the same thing happen to her, but hers were in her legs and one in her lung. They did 24 different tests and whatnot on her to determine the cause, but nothing was amiss. However, for some reason, they didn't test her for COVID, and she later found out that unexplained blood clots are a possible sign of COVID.


----------



## Spazz (Oct 15, 2020)

Glad you're okay, man. I always enjoy reading your posts. You are WAY too young to be dealing with this sort of health problem right now, especially during a pandemic. It takes time to recover from a stroke because you literally have to rewire your brain, but you've got so much extra grey matter that you're still you inside.

You've got to take care of yourself first so you can survive 2020 and be here in 2021. I hope you're able to get tested for Covid and connected with a good peer support group for long haulers if that turns out to be necessary. 

I'm so glad your pooch saved your life. Dogs do that shit.


----------

